# Floating Plants for Nano Tank



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

I just setup a 2.5 gal betta/RCS tank this week. I planted with cabomba, but want to include a floating plant as well. Can anyone recommend a good floating plant for a tank of this size? I’ve got some Florida Frogbit, but that may be a bit too large for a nano.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Rtifs said:


> I just setup a 2.5 gal betta/RCS tank this week. I planted with cabomba, but want to include a floating plant as well. Can anyone recommend a good floating plant for a tank of this size? I've got some Florida Frogbit, but that may be a bit too large for a nano.


To be honest, I don't think you really want to go much smaller w/ floating plants. The problem is that the smaller the floater becomes, the more annoying it gets (at least to me...). Frogbit is a nice size and easy to remove; I don't think you could say the same of, say, duckweed. Even for a nano tank. If you wanted something different, you could try Phyllanthus fluitans or any of the Salvinias. Just look in the plant finder for "floating" plants.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

If duckweed is too small and becomes annoying, try giant salvina:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...culture/59276-leaf-surface-giant-salvina.html


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Rtifs said:


> I just setup a 2.5 gal betta/RCS tank this week. I planted with cabomba, but want to include a floating plant as well. Can anyone recommend a good floating plant for a tank of this size? I've got some Florida Frogbit, but that may be a bit too large for a nano.


Here's FrogBit in two of my 2-gal shrimp tanks. I like the floating Riccia, too.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

That frogbit looks perfect! I think I may just go with that. The frogbit in my 10 gal is going through a growth spurt so I'll just cut off a runner.


----------

